# Has anyone been able to turn OFF the Hashi's attack on antibodies?



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

I might not be saying that right. I mean, have you been able to do something that got that TPO ab to come down, i.e., halting the destruction of your thyroid?

I'd like to know what is helping you. Thanks.

** -- I'm not saying Hashimoto's is gone forever -- however, if the attack has stopped - that's a great place to be and I'd like to know how to get there.**


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Only way I know is to remove the object of the attack. Thyroid ablation. Sad, but oh so true.

Sending hugs,


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Powerful immune-suppressing drugs can do it. The problem is that these bring with it their own host of other complications and problems. I've seen them drop my antibodies like a rock. Sadly, the long-term problems and side-effects with these drugs pretty much outweigh the benefits.

You might look into "LDN" or Low Dose Naltrexone. Kind of a mainstream alternative treatment. They use it a lot for things like MS and other autoimmune problems, of which we all know Hashimoto's is one. It has to be compounded in low doses, with the highest dose usually being 4.5 mg. As far as cost, it's a cheap drug that has been around for years. The trick is finding a doc who knows about it, as well as a compounding pharmacy that can offer it to you. As far as a personal real-world example, I don't know if it's working on my antibodies yet, as it's still kinda too soon to tell.


----------



## bily (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm reading a book by Izabella Wentz "hashimoto's thyroiditis, lifestyle interventions for finding and treating the root cause" 
She talks about putting Hashimoto's into remission with simple modifications by removing triggers and following up with repairing the other broken systems to restore equilibrium and letting the body heal itself.
Izabella is a pharmacist and Hashimoto's patient. She has summarised three years of research and put it in this very informative book. And successfully put her hashimoto's into remission!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

This ought to make you scratch your head:

My autoimmune thyroid issues quieted totally down once I got my RA [another autoimmune disease] under control.

No, I am NOT saying that one has a direct effect on the other......I'm just saying that sometimes if you resolve one issue, the other issue seems to quiet down a bit. So maybe the Humira I take for RA, PsA, and AS has an effect on thyroid antibodies, too?

Hmmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

CA-Lynn said:


> So maybe the Humira I take for RA, PsA, and AS has an effect on thyroid antibodies, too?


Would not be surprised at all if that was the case.


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

CA-Lynn said:


> This ought to make you scratch your head:
> 
> My autoimmune thyroid issues quieted totally down once I got my RA [another autoimmune disease] under control.
> 
> ...


You know, when I was hospitalized in January for severe complications to the flu (didn't know about the blood clots then, wish we had) they put me on steroids to ease breathing. My thyroid quieted way down, my neck stopped hurting for once. I actually felt normal for the first time in a long time.

Then we stopped the treatments my thyroid swung way out then ran fast into hyper and hurt like hell to the point I had problems moving my neck for about two weeks.

I wonder if it's because both treatments play on immune system. Albeit we were both taking them for an end goal that wasn't to help our thyroid yet it worked in both our cases. It is an interesting thought and makes you wonder if mild immune suppression would work in cases of hard to treat Hashimoto's. When I mentioned it to my Endo he just wanted to check my adrenals since feeling normal on steroids meant I had adrenal issues. /facepalm


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

I noticed this a few times on-and-off while taking prednisone, too. It definitely seems to calm things down. Heck, I had a week or so a while back where I actually felt normal. And I mean "normal" like nothing had ever happened. Unfortunately, as we tapered off the steroids that feeling vanished into thin air. Very, very frustrating. And trying to replicate that feeling by doing future trial runs of prednisone (up to 5mg) haven't been fruitful. Like you, my comments to the endo fell on deaf ears. There is absolutely, positively a connection of some sort. Hopefully future research gives us more info.


----------

